# Workshop Build



## keithkarl2007 (1 Feb 2015)

My partner and I have just bought our first home. Sadly it hasn't got any kind of workshop only a large galvanised shed for firewood and such. The small space I worked in before was only around 16' square which was very small. I had my Jet Supersaw in the middle of the floor, my 3520B lathe out a little from the back wall and timber and other tools anywhere I could put them. 

The first thing that I hope to do in the new house is build a nice sized workshop. I was thinking of something around 30' by 20'. It will require planning permission if I go down the block built route but I don't mind that as it'll be more secure that way (someone had tried to break into the other workshop just before Christma). 

Do you think this size would be suitable for the equipment I currently have? I do hope to get a new p/t and bandsaw and build a proper workbench further down the line. Getting the new shop up as soon as possible is a priority as I'll be busy rough turning bowls.


----------



## jumps (3 Feb 2015)

judging by the space in Steve's new workshop, and his machinery layout, your similar sized shop should accommodate it!

certainly sounds exciting


----------



## Steve Maskery (5 Feb 2015)

Hi KK
Whey-hey! New Workshop! Mucho excitement! 

I've tried to portray my journey warts and all. I've kept a little back, but generally I have told it as it is, and I've not invented anything. So if you have minute or two to spare you could read my thread.

You will need PP and also Building Regs approval. The two are not the same. I accept it may be different in Ireland, but check it out. If the process is equivalent to over here, then make friends with your Building Control Officer as early as possible, he will prove to be a good ally.

I have made many, many mistakes, but I have also done some things very right indeed. Here is a short list.

Height is good. My ceiling is 11' over the central area, and that is great for swinging lengths of wood about.

I have a fab floor. My previous WS has just the concrete slab, and this is so much better.

The big overhang at the front is very useful. As well as keeping the weather off the doors and windows, it is shelter when locking up, etc.

I have loads of electric sockets. It means that I don't have to have extension leads all over the place.

It is well-insulated. Even when it is bitter outside, it's acceptable inside.

Unfortunately there are some things I wish I had done differently.

The size is great, but there is not much space at the sides of the building. I can walk down no problem, but when building you also need access. Ladders. Scaffolding. And the fire regs are different if you are within 1m of your boundary. I wish I had left more space at the sides. I have 1.2m at the back and it is so much easier. I would recommend that as an absolute minimum.

That will do for now. Don't hesitate to get in touch if you fancy a chat.

Steve


----------



## RobinBHM (5 Feb 2015)

My first professional workshop was 30' × 20' I managed to fit in a full sized panel saw with 3.2m table along with surface planer, thicknesser, spindle moulder and very little stock or WIP.

I would say you could have a fantastic home workshop with such a space. If it is to be timber clad, I would consider sips panels or viking house in Ireland do insulated timber framing. I realise a workshop doesnt need the levels of insulation as a house, but a well insulated workshop is a much more pleasant environment to work in and wont cost much to warm through. 

Is this the start of a new workshop thread......hope so!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (5 Feb 2015)

Thanks guys. Hadn't seen your comments until now. We haven't officially moved into the house yet but when we do I'll be stepping it out in the hope the back yard will accommodate such a big shop. I will be going down the block built route with 150mm cavity and pumped insulation. 
I never gave any thought to putting up a WIP but I think it would be nice to look back on when it's completed. Steve, I'll definitely give your thread a thorough read. Thanks for your advice


----------



## rdesign (6 Feb 2015)

what part of ireland r u located ?? kilkenny myself 
regards richard.


----------



## flying haggis (6 Feb 2015)

As usual with any workshop build on here, Dont Forget The Pics!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (7 Feb 2015)

rdesign":1agermkh said:


> what part of ireland r u located ?? kilkenny myself
> regards richard.



I'm near Tullamore in Offaly


----------



## keithkarl2007 (20 Apr 2016)

Well it has been months since I started this thread. I have just finished taking down the shed that was there myself and dug up the very thin concrete floor that was in half of it.
https://goo.gl/photos/tLpMVNVs13JZ9cxG7


----------



## keithkarl2007 (20 Apr 2016)

I'll take a few photos tomorrow to show how it looks now that that monstrosity has been removed


----------



## keithkarl2007 (13 Jun 2016)

More progress made over the weekend. Removed 13 load of topsoil to level up the back up to the level of the concrete at the side of the house. Don't know why it was so high at the back. Rainwater during a heavy shower used to run back towards the back of the house. I'll upload a few pics when I get a chance.


----------



## Jamesc (14 Jun 2016)

Yes please - we love a good build thread


----------



## monkeybiter (14 Jun 2016)

Jamesc":29lefv5k said:


> Yes please - we love a good build thread



Seconded!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (9 Oct 2016)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/opu5uxag817hp ... 2.jpg?dl=0


----------



## keithkarl2007 (9 Oct 2016)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5g27d6j43e49n ... 9.jpg?dl=0


----------



## keithkarl2007 (9 Oct 2016)

DPM, insulation and concrete floor going down tomorrow


----------



## MarkDennehy (9 Oct 2016)

keithkarl2007":tn1xk642 said:


> I never gave any thought to putting up a WIP...


Please do one, I'll be in your shoes in two or three years and I've no idea how to go about handling the paperwork for building something that large. Plus there's precious little out there on workshop builds around this neck of the woods...

edit: mental note, next time read the date on the post and read to the end of the thread... #-o How hard was the planning permission in the end?


----------



## keithkarl2007 (9 Oct 2016)

Thankfully everything was ok. Don't mind the date at all. It's still at the early stage yet. The block work should be up and finished by the end of the week.


----------

